# Asian Schooling fish?



## Mikeyboi86 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello I am Stocking a 75 Gal tank. I currently Have 2 female bettas, 1 male betta, 2 Pearl Gouramis, 5 glass catfish and 3 True Siamese Algae eaters. I realized that I don't have any colorful Schooling fish. I'd love some suggestions of a few colorful schooling fish that i could add to my tank. Thanks!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice tank you have there.

Rasboras are from Asia. My favorite is the Harlequin Rasbora. A nice school of 10-12 would look great in your tank. Here's a pic of some of mine in with Rummynose tetras.


----------



## Mikeyboi86 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, I looked at several type of Rasboras. What do you think about Rasbora Espei? I also like the two-spot barbs... but most barbs love to fin nip  I like my bettas too much for that!

Id also love to see a school of Normal, albino, and green tiger barbs. But agian... my betta would get his little fins eaten off! the females would probly be okay though?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The Espei are ok too but I prefer the Heteromorpha. You could maybe even do a combination of the two. Cherry barbs are also nice and not as nippy I think. I love the red coloring of the males.


----------

